# Dockwise Vangaurd V2



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Royal Boskalis Westminster says it is studying the feasibility of a new, even larger heavy lift transport vessel that will dwarf even its Dockwise Vanguard, the ship with the world’s greatest carrying capacity.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day lurch.m.6th may.2014.21:30.re:dockwise vangaurd v2.it seems that ship repairs could be done at sea with the size of the proposed floating dock.and stay on course for its destination.i am just surmising.a very interesting post.thank you for posting .regards ben27


----------



## exmaster (Feb 11, 2013)

of course I would pay for it, if I get into ships nostalgia again. With hundreds of
klicks I tried to reactivate this site, but no success.
[email protected]


----------

